# Ruckeln bzw. schlechte Frametimes (nur) mit Lenkrad



## OmasHighendPC (12. September 2019)

Hallo!

Seit knapp einer Woche bin ich glücklicher Ryzen 3700x Besitzer. Leider kommt bisher nur mässig Freude auf.
In den beiden Renn-Spielen (Dirt Rally 2.0, Dirt 4), die ich im Moment zocke, ist die Bildqualität deutlich schlechter, als mit meinem
alten Intel i5-6600k System. Ich habe zuerst einfach bemerkt, dass es ständig ruckelt (bei guter Framerate), 
jedoch nur, wenn ich MIT Lenkrad fahre. Fahre ich mit der Tastatur, dann ist es subjektiv viel besser.
Da ich noch ein altes Lenkrad (Logitech Driving Force GT) hatte und dieses auch sonst Treiberprobleme machte,
dachte ich, mit einem neuen Lenkrad das Ruckelproblem lösen zu können. Leider ist die Rucklerei nun aber
mit dem neuen Thrustmaster T150 Pro überhaupt nicht besser.
Nun habe ich das Ganze auch objektivieren können. d.h. die Frametimes sind bei Nutzung des Lenkrades
schlecht (ständig zwischen ca. 13ms und ca. 70ms wechselnd), beim Steuern mit Tastatur sind sie gut, d.h.
leicht schwankend um 13ms .
Noch zur Info: Treiber sind alle aktuell, Windows wurde neu installiert (1903), BIOS des MSI MPG Gaming
Pro Carbon Wifi ist das neueste (nicht Beta). Ansonsten läuft alles stabil.
USB Ports habe ich schon diverse ausprobiert. Monitor ist AOC Agon 271QG. G-Sync ist eingeschaltet
bei 165 Hz (bei 120 Hz ist das Ruckeln dasselbe).
Unten angefügt noch die Aufzeichnungen (die erste ist mit Lenkrad, die zweite ohne, beide
Dirt Rally 2.0 -- MSI Afterburner):

besten Dank für jeden Tipp im Voraus!


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2019)

Hast du mal verschiedene Energiesparpläne versucht? Und es ist auch sicher ein Chipsatztreiber installiert?(und was passiert wenn du die USB-Ports auf den MS Standardtreiber zurück zwingst?)
Sind aber alles mehr geratene Ideen als Erfahrungen.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (13. September 2019)

Vorneweg: Habe letzte Nacht Forza Horizon 4 installiert. Das Game läuft grafisch perfekt, MIT Lenkrad.
Energiesparplan habe ich in Windows umgestellt, 'bessere Leistung' und 'beste Leistung', ohne Effekt. X570 Chipsatztreiber direkt von AMD ist installiert.
Bei den USB Treibern im Gerätemanager steht überall Microsoft, aber es sind wohl nicht die Standardtreiber. Wie kann ich denn zu den Standardtreibern wechseln? Übrigens habe ich sowohl verschiedene USB2 als auch USB3 Anschlüsse getestet, mit dem immer gleichen Resultat ...


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2019)

Scheint jedenfalls ein Codemasters/Dirt Serie Problem zu sein:
FFB wheel causing stuttering and framerate drops :: DiRT Rally General Chat


----------



## OmasHighendPC (13. September 2019)

ja, denk ich auch, very dirty .... dabei fahr ich doch am liebsten Rally ''heul!'


----------



## OmasHighendPC (13. September 2019)

war ein Doppelpost -- bitte löschen, danke!


----------

